# Hip pack decision.



## rickcin (Jul 16, 2010)

Looking to lighten the load when on shorter rides when the backpack is not nesessary.

Looking at the Dakine 18s Hot Laps that appears to be very decent and it sells for $30.

Also looking at the EVOC Hip Pack that is slightly larger and sells for $65.

Does anyone have any comments regarding either hip pack?


----------



## hwcn (Jul 31, 2010)

I use the evoc. If you get the hydration bladder, it is best to only fill it half way or so, it gets a little bouncy when it’s full. Also, the magnet is a bit weak. Outside that, I really like it and actually carries all the tools that I need. I use it often.


----------



## rickcin (Jul 16, 2010)

hwcn said:


> I use the evoc. If you get the hydration bladder, it is best to only fill it half way or so, it gets a little bouncy when it's full. Also, the magnet is a bit weak. Outside that, I really like it and actually carries all the tools that I need. I use it often.


Going to get one without the bladder and will carry just a juice container, hand pump, co2 inflator, multi tool, iPhone in the pack. I think it's plenty big for my needs, just want to be sure it's comfortable since I have only worn a backpack in tbe past.


----------



## LAWLESS23 (Dec 1, 2017)

I was recently in the same situation. My wife got me the Bontrager pack for Christmas. It holds a water bottle in the middle of the pack and also has room for small tools, snack, etc. I find having 2 water bottles is enough for me on a 2-3 hour ride. One on the frame and one on my pack. I love this setup. You should consider the Bontrager as it gets my vote!


----------



## rickcin (Jul 16, 2010)

LAWLESS23 said:


> I was recently in the same situation. My wife got me the Bontrager pack for Christmas. It holds a water bottle in the middle of the pack and also has room for small tools, snack, etc. I find having 2 water bottles is enough for me on a 2-3 hour ride. One on the frame and one on my pack. I love this setup. You should consider the Bontrager as it gets my vote!


It does appear to be a very decent pack and I will check it out, thanks!


----------



## matt.s67 (Nov 4, 2016)

I love my Dakine Hot Laps. Holds just enough and the added water bottle holder is a nice bonus. It's light enough that without a water bottle, sometimes I find myself making sure I'm wearing it because I can't even feel it back there.


----------



## thecanoe (Jan 30, 2007)

I've never been a back pack guy. My bike frame has a bottle cage and the I use the Camelbak fanny pack for a second bottle.









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## sherwin24 (Jul 23, 2010)

I picked up one of these just to try something different. Haven't used it for biking yet but for xc skiing it's been great. Holds all my tools and wax, safety supplies, and a water bottle. Comfy, and doesn't move around, the cinch belt works well and is nice and wide so the waist belt doesn't just collapse around a thin nylon webbing like a lot of packs have. It's another option at least. https://weevil-outdoor-supply.mysho...gear/products/w-o-s-c-burrosak-trail-hip-pack


----------



## Legbacon (Jan 20, 2004)

If you go with a pack that takes a water bottle there is this. https://www.amazon.com/Zefal-164-Water-Bottle-33/dp/B0048HWZ3Q


----------



## Smithhammer (Jul 18, 2015)

I like the Hot Laps. Simple, just big enough and holds a water bottle. Very comfortable too - I forget I'm wearing it when riding.


----------



## SCTerp (Aug 9, 2017)

I've had the the Dakine Hot Laps for awhile now and it works well for the reasons that you're considering a hip pack.

I just checked out the Bontrager version at my LBS and that's the one I would buy. I feel it offers better organization, I like the bottle holder and in the middle of the back and it felt less bulky than the Dakine.


----------



## vikb (Sep 7, 2008)

I tried a bunch of fanny packs and my favourite is this 6L MEC [CDN REI] fanny I got for a trip to India. Not bike specific, but it holds just enough to be dangerous and I can barely tell it's on. No MTB steezy style points, but it cost like $15.

I wear it under my jersey so nobody sees how uncool it is.


----------



## thecanoe (Jan 30, 2007)

Travis Bickle said:


> If you go with a pack that takes a water bottle there is this. https://www.amazon.com/Zefal-164-Water-Bottle-33/dp/B0048HWZ3Q


33oz. That's a big bottle. I usually carry a 24 oz. But on some days every oz counts.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## matt.s67 (Nov 4, 2016)

SCTerp said:


> I've had the the Dakine Hot Laps for awhile now and it works well for the reasons that you're considering a hip pack.
> 
> I just checked out the Bontrager version at my LBS and that's the one I would buy. I feel it offers better organization, I like the bottle holder and in the middle of the back and it felt less bulky than the Dakine.


Do you guys ever worry about the water bottle hitting your spine in the event of a crash? I know the bottle would compress, but I can just see the screw-on cap on my Camelbak Podium digging into my spine and the thought of that makes me cringe.


----------



## JRutter (Oct 24, 2016)

I have to put in a plug for this local guy, because I run into him on the trails testing his stuff with some regularity. Good basic hip packs made for MTB.

Hip Packs - -HIGH ABOVE-


----------



## gr8fasushi (Aug 14, 2014)

another vote for the bontrager rapid. it's light and it keeps all the items close to your body so it doesn't slosh around. I have the palos 4LR as well and I hate it. when it's filled, the weight makes it sag and bounce a lot.


----------



## someoldfart (Mar 14, 2013)

JRutter said:


> I have to put in a plug for this local guy, because I run into him on the trails testing his stuff with some regularity. Good basic hip packs made for MTB.
> 
> Hip Packs â€" -HIGH ABOVE-


I sprung for one of those last year. Pricy but good stuff is. It's working well. I've tried a few bum bags and I find that none work well if they are too heavy. They bounce and the belt loosens off. The Camelbak Palos was bad. I carry a bottle on my frame and if I'm going long I carry an MSR filter for water from streams which abound here. I also have an Acre Houser 14 for times I need more storage and water will be scarce. I have the Dakine as well and it is very good too but has no room for a rain jacket whereas the High Above has a couple lash cords for that.


----------



## Briareos (Aug 2, 2011)

I have the Dakine Hot Laps, and my wife has the Bontrager Rapid. Can't really go wrong with either. I find the Dakine more comfortable with the water bottle off to the side, but as a downside, it doesn't hug the body as well as the Bontrager, so you might find it collects some mud. Because the Bontrager hugs the body better, it doesn't collect mud, but you may be more aware of the water bottle. I find both of them to be an improvement over a camelback, which I only wear on longer rides where two bottles isn't enough. If you carry a mini-pump, you might have to consider size issues. I downsized to the 170mm lezyne alloy drive hand pump, which fits in the Dakine.

I would get the Dakine again.

Good luck,
Shawn


----------



## skeered1 (Jul 30, 2007)

matt.s67 said:


> Do you guys ever worry about the water bottle hitting your spine in the event of a crash? I know the bottle would compress, but I can just see the screw-on cap on my Camelbak Podium digging into my spine and the thought of that makes me cringe.


 Not much too worry about that, matt. 'been using hip packs in the last 8 years or so and crashed enough to say that the bottle either gets ejected or dented at the bottom.

The cap points upward in the holder, parallel to your spine.

I'm also using a camelbak podium bottle with their Delaney hip pack.


----------



## in the trees (Mar 24, 2005)

What about the Henty Enduro Pack? I really like mine!


----------



## rickcin (Jul 16, 2010)

in the trees said:


> What about the Henty Enduro Pack? I really like mine!


I ordered a EVOC hip pack and I will try to evaluate it prior to using it so that it could be returned if I think it will not work well. It does have d cent reviews from what I could find online.


----------



## Rocky Mtn (Jan 19, 2014)

I have a camelback lr24 or something like that, and it took me a while to enjoy using it. To me these packs are awesome for those really warm days when you don’t need to worry about carrying a second layer.

I have organized my tools so that I have some stuff in my seat bag, and then more stuff in both of my hydration packs.

To me the only downside about the hip pack is that if you are like me and enjoy both mtn bikes and donuts, the belt on the hip pack may prove a little short. I also wish the drinking tube was a little longer, and sometimes the tube gets unclipped from the magnet, so the tube is dangling and you ride


----------



## rickcin (Jul 16, 2010)

Rocky Mtn said:


> I have a camelback lr24 or something like that, and it took me a while to enjoy using it. To me these packs are awesome for those really warm days when you don't need to worry about carrying a second layer.
> 
> I have organized my tools so that I have some stuff in my seat bag, and then more stuff in both of my hydration packs.
> 
> To me the only downside about the hip pack is that if you are like me and enjoy both mtn bikes and donuts, the belt on the hip pack may prove a little short. I also wish the drinking tube was a little longer, and sometimes the tube gets unclipped from the magnet, so the tube is dangling and you ride


I have an Osprey with the hydration bladder and will use that for the longer rides when the weather is cooler and use the hip pack for the shorter warmer day rides. Going to have a small tool bag with the multi tool, co2 inflator and tire levers so I can quickly switch them to either pack. The spare tube will be strapped to my new GG Trail Pistol once it arrives.


----------



## Jukas (Mar 30, 2016)

rickcin said:


> I ordered a EVOC hip pack and I will try to evaluate it prior to using it so that it could be returned if I think it will not work well. It does have d cent reviews from what I could find online.


I have the evoc hip and it's been my go to bag last season for anything shorter than 3hrs. I typically find that 1 bottle in the pack and 1 on the bike is plenty. I'll rarely use the bladder with the evoc as I think it's the worst part of the pack. The straps are too narrow in width so anything over 1L in the bladder and it tends to bounce around and/or sag and drive me nuts on the ride. Also the magnet, while adjustable for position is absolute dogsh!t compared to the camelbak ones and it's not uncommon for the drinking tube to lose connection and go flopping on hard/fast hits.

Since two bottles usually is plenty for me I picked up some swat bibs to try and really like them so far, but we'll see if theyre enough once it gets hot into summer.


----------



## Legbacon (Jan 20, 2004)

I put a 1l bottle in my SWATs and drink it first on the way up. With my FS bike 1l in my pocket and 700ml in the cage is plenty most days.


----------



## rickcin (Jul 16, 2010)

Travis Bickle said:


> I put a 1l bottle in my SWATs and drink it first on the way up. With my FS bike 1l in my pocket and 700ml in the cage is plenty most days.


Hydration wise, they say you need to do most of your drinking in advance if your ride but you do want to have enough available for the ride.


----------



## J.B. Weld (Aug 13, 2012)

rickcin said:


> Hydration wise, they say you need to do most of your drinking in advance if your ride but you do want to have enough available for the ride.


It's definitely best to start well hydrated but depending on tons of factors what you start with really doesn't last that long. Intensity plays a big part, @150 watts it's typical to sweat out 1 liter per hour and @250 watts it's 2 liters per hour.

As you said having enough available is all that's important though and everyone figures out soon enough how much that is.


----------



## rickcin (Jul 16, 2010)

J.B. Weld said:


> It's definitely best to start well hydrated but depending on tons of factors what you start with really doesn't last that long. Intensity plays a big part, @150 watts it's typical to sweat out 1 liter per hour and @250 watts it's 2 liters per hour.
> 
> As you said having enough available is all that's important though and everyone figures out soon enough how much that is.


You're exactly correct‼


----------



## vikb (Sep 7, 2008)

Your body can only process a given amount of water in an hour. How much varies by person, but once you hit your limit there is no point drinking more/faster. It's worth experimenting and figuring out what your body needs for your typical riding conditions, speed and weather.

I'll preload with a bottle in the summer. In the winter on a 2-3hrs ride I don't even drink a bottle so there is no point.


----------



## RS VR6 (Mar 29, 2007)

With the packs that hold a bottle. How easy or hard is it to pull the bottle and put it back while riding...and how sweaty do they get? When it comes to sweat...are they better than a pack?


----------



## Jukas (Mar 30, 2016)

RS VR6 said:


> With the packs that hold a bottle. How easy or hard is it to pull the bottle and put it back while riding...and how sweaty do they get? When it comes to sweat...are they better than a pack?


Typically I only pull the bottle from the evoc hip pack or the swat bibs when I stop for a break.

I had to train myself out of the tiny constant sips I was used to with the camelback. I imagine someone out there is talented enough to do the reacharound (har har) pull drink and return while climbing but I'm not that guy.


----------



## rickcin (Jul 16, 2010)

Jukas said:


> Typically I only pull the bottle from the evoc hip pack or the swat bibs when I stop for a break.
> 
> I had to train myself out of the tiny constant sips I was used to with the camelback. I imagine someone out there is talented enough to do the reacharound (har har) pull drink and return while climbing but I'm not that guy.


Not willing to risk a crash/ injury just to grab a drink while mountain biking.


----------



## Legbacon (Jan 20, 2004)

I can pull my bottle out of the SWAT bibs easily, but putting it back with one hand never seems to work because it's under my shirt.


----------



## Fluidworks (Oct 3, 2008)

Looks great, but sweet jesus that's a lot of money for a fanny pack.



JRutter said:


> I have to put in a plug for this local guy, because I run into him on the trails testing his stuff with some regularity. Good basic hip packs made for MTB.
> 
> Hip Packs - -HIGH ABOVE-


----------



## vikb (Sep 7, 2008)

Fluidworks said:


> Looks great, but sweet jesus that's a lot of money for a fanny pack.


Just buy a running or hiking hip pack for $20.


----------



## rickcin (Jul 16, 2010)

Jukas said:


> Typically I only pull the bottle from the evoc hip pack or the swat bibs when I stop for a break.
> 
> I had to train myself out of the tiny constant sips I was used to with the camelback. I imagine someone out there is talented enough to do the reacharound (har har) pull drink and return while climbing but I'm not that guy.


I bought the EVOC pack and love it but it seems the bottle holder mesh only holds a very narrow bottle.
Regardless, I'm loving the pack!


----------



## rickcin (Jul 16, 2010)

Fluidworks said:


> Looks great, but sweet jesus that's a lot of money for a fanny pack.


I thought the EVOC pack was expensive but I'm really loving it. Very well made with excellent compartments, great design and very comfortable but not cheap.


----------



## Shredmonkey (Jan 24, 2013)

+1 for the dakine hot laps. It’s helped me realize I don’t need a camelbak full of water. I haven’t worn my cb mule since I purchased the dakine. No sweaty back and I hardly notice it’s there. One water bottle on the bike for two hour rides, +1 on the pack for 3 hour+rides which is is about my limit anyway.


----------



## rickcin (Jul 16, 2010)

Shredmonkey said:


> +1 for the dakine hot laps. It's helped me realize I don't need a camelbak full of water. I haven't worn my cb mule since I purchased the dakine. No sweaty back and I hardly notice it's there. One water bottle on the bike for two hour rides, +1 on the pack for 3 hour+rides which is is about my limit anyway.


I agree, hip packs with a water bottle there and on tbe frame are enough for a three hour ride, my usual limit as well with more water in the car ! The backpacks are much morecumberson with the drink in the bladder sloshing around constantly. I would use that if on a days ride with lunch on a rail trail somewhere for a real long ride.


----------



## Jukas (Mar 30, 2016)

rickcin said:


> I bought the EVOC pack and love it but it seems the bottle holder mesh only holds a very narrow bottle.
> Regardless, I'm loving the pack!


Mine fits any of the standard 21oz bottles I've tried. The LBS branded ones they gave me with my bikes, as well as camelback podium style.

I can't get the bottle back in one handed usually, as the loop around the mesh holder usually snags and needs a second hand to hold it out.


----------



## rickcin (Jul 16, 2010)

Jukas said:


> Mine fits any of the standard 21oz bottles I've tried. The LBS branded ones they gave me with my bikes, as well as camelback podium style.
> 
> I can't get the bottle back in one handed usually, as the loop around the mesh holder usually snags and needs a second hand to hold it out.


You're referring to the EVOC fitting a standard bottle in the mesh?


----------



## gravityryder26 (Feb 11, 2013)

My backpack has to hold at least four cans of beer. Anything less is no bueno.


----------



## He1enKe1ler (Apr 2, 2015)

I have this, no complaints. Fits everything I need and nice to have the option to add an extra water bottle.

https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B01JG2Z11K/ref=oh_aui_search_detailpage?ie=UTF8&psc=1


----------



## majorjake (Sep 5, 2017)

Has anyone had a chance to compare the Camelbak Repack and the Evoc Hip Pack?

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## RiderofPA (Jun 29, 2016)

I have the Camelbak and it is great. If I was buying now, I would check out the Osprey Seral, it has a bungy system built in. I have no experience with Evoc or Dakine but I bet they are great as well. All hip packs will have limited storage with a full bladder.


----------



## waltaz (Oct 14, 2004)

I'm an Osprey guy, and have a number of hydration packs. I wanted an off-the-back option, and got a Talon 6. I'm loving it thus far. It has two ergonomic bottles that have been enough for me (but can also take regular 20-21 oz bottles), and there is plenty of room for extra stuff, keys and a phone. Stays in place with minimal movement. Highly recommended.
https://www.osprey.com/us/en/product/talon-6-TALON6.html

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## majorjake (Sep 5, 2017)

RiderofPA said:


> I have the Camelbak and it is great. If I was buying now, I would check out the Osprey Seral, it has a bungy system built in. I have no experience with Evoc or Dakine but I bet they are great as well. All hip packs will have limited storage with a full bladder.


Looks like the Seral won't be available until next spring.

Evoc is adding the Hip Pack *Pro* to their portfolio in the fall. The waist belt looks great.








CamelBak Repack is currently on for $55 including the bladder, seems like a good deal for now.


----------



## RiderofPA (Jun 29, 2016)

You can't beat the Repack for $55 bucks...I say go for it!


----------



## majorjake (Sep 5, 2017)

RiderofPA said:


> You can't beat the Repack for $55 bucks...I say go for it!


I think you're right.
Thanks.

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Osco (Apr 4, 2013)

I use the Palos on half day rides or less.

Unlike the EVOC that does not come with a water bladder and seems to fit only a one liter bladder this one has a 50 ouncer, 1.5 liters It was $55 bladder Included.









When loaded with 50 oz of water, food~n~ stuff It had to be cinched tight and as I drank water would get loose and bounce down needing to be re-cinched as I used water, that sucked so I think they changed the belt strap some and renamed the Palos the Repack.
Seems like that would also need a shoulder harness but at least It costs no more and comes with the water bladder.









Was an easy fix, found a nice padded shoulder harness, Card called it, 'Strapettes Lumbar' $15.00 and real nice quality.
That clipped right on and now my Palos Is a great stable, light, cool, no more sweaty back, hip pack.









Tools, tube, pump, frozen Insulated water bottle full of gatorade and heavy stuff go low on the bike helping me keep my CG extra low.

Op,,
I think all these packs will need extra belt tightening as you ride, but over all I think mine AFTER adding the shoulder strap Is a great way to free your self from a sweaty back, and motivates me to carry less stuff. It's easier to say NO when another riders wants someone to hump something that they cannot fit


----------



## cjsb (Mar 4, 2009)

Osco said:


> I use the Palos on half day rides or less.
> 
> Unlike the EVOC that does not come with a water bladder and seems to fit only a one liter bladder this one has a 50 ouncer, 1.5 liters It was $55 bladder Included.
> 
> ...


Really like that Strapettes Lumbar solution, but cannot see from the picture where the straps connect on the back side? Do they extend completely over the pack and clip underneath?

Wingnut made a pack similar to this that I had years ago but it was really poor quality and material degraded.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## cjsb (Mar 4, 2009)

waltaz said:


> I'm an Osprey guy, and have a number of hydration packs. I wanted an off-the-back option, and got a Talon 6. I'm loving it thus far. It has two ergonomic bottles that have been enough for me (but can also take regular 20-21 oz bottles), and there is plenty of room for extra stuff, keys and a phone. Stays in place with minimal movement. Highly recommended.
> https://www.osprey.com/us/en/product/talon-6-TALON6.html
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


I am using an older version of this pack now. Has great storage capacity, fits well, but after 3+ years one of my side pockets completely shredded through. Now I am wondering whether everything will fall out the bottom of the main storage compartment one day?

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Osco (Apr 4, 2013)

cjsb said:


> Really like that Strapettes Lumbar solution, but cannot see from the picture where the straps connect on the back side? Do they extend completely over the pack and clip underneath?
> Wingnut made a pack similar to this that I had years ago but it was really poor quality and material degraded.


Attaches to the center carrying handle like it was meant for that.. and Camelbak material quality is second to none, do not compare to stuff made years ago.









I shoulder the thing, 
Clasp the chest strap, This one can be loose but Is needed when you start bouncing down a rock garden to keep the shoulder straps from falling off your shoulder when the pack goes light from no water,
Cinch the waist belt, no need for tight anymore, 
Slide the shoulder strap ends on the belt out to the sides, they stay put.
bring the water tube into the magnet, 
Done, with no re tightening the belt as the water Is depleted.

FWIW This pack holds more than you would think It does....


----------



## waltaz (Oct 14, 2004)

cjsb said:


> I am using an older version of this pack now. Has great storage capacity, fits well, but after 3+ years one of my side pockets completely shredded through. Now I am wondering whether everything will fall out the bottom of the main storage compartment one day?
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Contact Osprey and they will fix or replace it. Lifetime guarantee.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## majorjake (Sep 5, 2017)

cjsb said:


> Really like that Strapettes Lumbar solution, but cannot see from the picture where the straps connect on the back side? Do they extend completely over the pack and clip underneath?
> 
> Wingnut made a pack similar to this that I had years ago but it was really poor quality and material degraded.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


If you're looking for a shoulder + lumbar solution you should take a look at the Source Outdoor Hipster pack. I almost got one but opted for a lumbar only bag.

https://sourceoutdoor.com/en/hydration-packs/161-hipster-hydration-belt

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## gregnash (Jul 17, 2010)

Been running the Evoc Race for a few weeks now after breaking my few year old Osprey Raptor 14 on a ride. Originally grabbed the Evoc as for my shorter rides I really don’t need the huge Osprey. Wasn’t going to buy the bladder but found a good deal on both through backcountry and gear obsession. Think both to my door was less than $80 so I was happy. 
Haven’t used the bladder yet but loving the pack, and yes the cinch strap on the water bottle holder doesn’t allow for one handed reload. But it’s all good as I normally don’t drink while moving. I have been able to fit my 700ml camel podium in the strap no problem. 
Pack has been a perfect pack for up to a couple hour rides and sits perfectly. Definitely needs to be tight though.


----------



## RS VR6 (Mar 29, 2007)

Any thoughts about this one? Looks pretty low key. Might be enough for a 1.5 to 2 hour ride?

https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00ARA4J00/ref=ox_sc_act_title_1?smid=A1HKSO3KEHWZD1&psc=1






Bah...ordered one. At 12.99 there isn't much to lose. Good way to see if I'll like a hip pack vs a back pack.


----------



## RiderofPA (Jun 29, 2016)

12.99 not bad. You may want to pick up 2 tri glide buckles to fasten the belt. That should help secure the pack on rocky descents. 

I picked up a Repack at the beginning of the season and couldn't be happier. It is not the roomiest but it is very comfortable, stays tight, holds enough water, and you can fit the essentials minus a tube.


----------



## cjsb (Mar 4, 2009)

waltaz said:


> Contact Osprey and they will fix or replace it. Lifetime guarantee.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Thanks for the info. I had no idea they had this policy. Cleaned my pack and submitted my form last night.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## cjsb (Mar 4, 2009)

majorjake said:


> If you're looking for a shoulder + lumbar solution you should take a look at the Source Outdoor Hipster pack. I almost got one but opted for a lumbar only bag.
> 
> https://sourceoutdoor.com/en/hydration-packs/161-hipster-hydration-belt
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


That is the type of pack I would like to add. It may come down to either this Hipster or whether I want to deal with Wingnut and the latter's beat to a different drum approach to customer service.

In the mean time, the Strapettes post above got me searching and I picked up a Mountain Smith Tour for hiking. I suppose I could use it for biking but it looks out of place for mountain biking.

There are a lot of choices out there...

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## lungbust2020 (May 31, 2018)

I'm pretty cheap by nature, so I looked to ebay and bought a hip pack for $8.99 shipping included. Fits my keys, phone, spare tube, mini tool, tire levers and inflator. Going on my third season with it and it's holding up great.


----------



## RS VR6 (Mar 29, 2007)

RS VR6 said:


> Any thoughts about this one? Looks pretty low key. Might be enough for a 1.5 to 2 hour ride?
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00ARA4J00/ref=ox_sc_act_title_1?smid=A1HKSO3KEHWZD1&psc=1
> 
> ...


Got a chance to use it this weekend on a relatively short ride. For the most part...it works pretty well. I mean for the $12.99 I paid. The only thing you may find annoying is that the retracting hose will pinch and slow the flow of the water if you pull too hard. I got around it by just shifting the pack a bit to the right. Pedaling...it really didn't get in the way. The pack sat on the small of my back. Trail I rode wasn't terribly technical. I tried to find the roughest parts of the trail to get it to move around. It seems to stay fairly secure.

It did feel nice not to have a pack on my back on a warm day.


----------



## cjsb (Mar 4, 2009)

Tried out my Mountain Smith Tour Pack with the Strapettes today, what a great pack. Really comfortable fit, high quality waist belt, fit is secure and comfortable. With the Strapettes nice and secure.

I am impressed that I can fit normal size nalgene bottles in the side pockets of the pack—seems like a winner.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## majorjake (Sep 5, 2017)

A new option from Enve + Mission Workshop.

https://enve.com/products/enve-x-mission-workshop-hip-pack

Is it any surprise that it costs $160(!)?

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## gregnash (Jul 17, 2010)

Gotten a few rides on the EVOC with the 1.5L bladder. I have to agree with a couple of the reviews on the bladder, the material is so thin and pliable (not breaking) that it can be difficult to load into the pack with it filled with water (think of it like having a water balloon partially filled and flopping around). However, the tube had a quick disconnect right at the back making it easy to not have to worry about pulling the straw all the way out every time you need to fill the bladder. If EVOC added some sort of ridged material to the back of the pack to have it keep a shape (similar to what my OSPREY pack has on it) it would be perfect.

Only other gripe is that the straw/tube does not come with any sort of mechanism to attach it somewhere. So basically you have the tube flopping around unless you tuck it into the waist strap or come up with something else. EVOC does sell a clip with a magnetic tube attachment for it but a couple reviews said that it was too weak a magnet. I found a Camelbak version and will be testing that tonight.

Other than those two gripes I have been very happy with the small pack, pretty much forget it is there except when completely full when I initially start riding, but that is because I have it tightened enough so that when the bladder is half full it sits very comfortably and doesn't flop around. For me, the $80ish I spent on everything has been well worth the money for a quick pack for my shorter rides.


----------



## mtskibum16 (Apr 14, 2009)

I don't want to start a new thread, so figured I'd bump this one.

I've been wanting to try the fanny pack thing. Just got a new bike and I now have an in-frame bottle mount. So I was thinking Dakine Hot Laps 2L + extra bottle for my quick after work rides.

After a bit more digging though, I started thinking about the Hot Laps 5L and using the bladder or a combo of bottle on bike plus partial bladder. Offers a bit more room, jacket/gear lashes on the outside, and I might be able to get away with just one big bottle on the bike and ditch the bladder for short rides. But a full bladder + bottle on frame + bigger pack may allow me to extend out to bigger rides without needing the backpack. Seems like a versatile option, but I don't want to end up getting overloaded and negating my whole reason for getting a fanny pack.

Has anyone used both the 2L and 5L and can offer thoughts? Is one more obtrusive than the other? How does the 5L ride with a partial to full bladder?


----------



## Shredmonkey (Jan 24, 2013)

mtskibum16 said:


> Has anyone used both the 2L and 5L and can offer thoughts? Is one more obtrusive than the other? How does the 5L ride with a partial to full bladder?


I've commented in this thread before and I'll say it again. The 2L is all that's needed for 90% of my rides. It helped me realize I was drinking to much water when I had a hose and I was diluting the salt in my system and causing cramping around the three hour mark. Tried the CB palos 4L and found the water around the waist to uncomfortable and unstable when moving over technical terrain. Huge fan of the 2L and had the older smaller one and just picked up the current model which is slightly bigger. Two water bottles is almost overkill for all but the longest 4hour+ epics. My legs stop working long before I'm out of water and the weight of the back is a game changer in of itself. Pick up the 2L and don't look back.


----------



## mtskibum16 (Apr 14, 2009)

Shredmonkey said:


> I've commented in this thread before and I'll say it again. The 2L is all that's needed for 90% of my rides. It helped me realize I was drinking to much water when I had a hose and I was diluting the salt in my system and causing cramping around the three hour mark. Tried the CB palos 4L and found the water around the waist to uncomfortable and unstable when moving over technical terrain. Huge fan of the 2L and had the older smaller one and just picked up the current model which is slightly bigger. Two water bottles is almost overkill for all but the longest 4hour+ epics. My legs stop working long before I'm out of water and the weight of the back is a game changer in of itself. Pick up the 2L and don't look back.


Thanks for the comment. Interesting. I alsways have a hydration pack so I've never tracked my water usage that closely, and instead always just carry more than I need. I am leaning towards the smaller one though with a bottle or two on the bike/pack for my short rides. Then on longer/hotter rides and can just go with a backpack.


----------



## SpeshulEd (Oct 29, 2013)

Shredmonkey said:


> found the water around the waist to uncomfortable and unstable when moving over technical terrain.


I'm currently running the EVOC 3L Hip Pack and find that it's a lot more stable if I put the strap over my jersey, rather than just around my waist with the jersey over the bag. Obviously a different bag and everything but I was really annoyed at first until I started going over the jersey. Now it stays put for the most part.

I actually opted for the EVOC since it has the option for the bladder or a bottle. I use the bottle on my before work rides, the bladder for medium rides, and only use a backpack for the really long (or really hot - damn you Phoenix summers!) days.


----------



## cjsb (Mar 4, 2009)

I love the Mountain Smith pack, but it is better suited for hiking. Basically, I wanted something smaller but still with use of hydration pack.

I decided to go back to Wingnut near end of August. I ordered a custom color pack, and although he has improved the web site, I knew there would be no communication and it would take a while.

Well, today it showed up and I had completely forgotten about it, so it was like being a kid Christmas morning for a few minutes.

The pack looks stellar. The guy may march to a different drum, but he makes awesome stuff. It's also a helpful discipline to take a break from the "free, 2 day shipping" culture.

Long live the King-Wingnut!









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## WHALENARD (Feb 21, 2010)

^ Not a big fan of him or the pack (infact think it's WAY overrated, overpriced internet nonsense). He still owes me 20 bucks. Enjoy the pack.


----------



## cjsb (Mar 4, 2009)

WHALENARD said:


> ^ Not a big fan of him or the pack (infact think it's WAY overrated, overpriced internet nonsense). He still owes me 20 bucks. Enjoy the pack.


Thanks! I will enjoy it for sure!

These are preference items, but for me, I have worn and returned an Osprey and Camelback during this period of "wandering in the desert" and those packs fit terribly compared to Wingnut.

My heavy duty pack is a Wingnut that I have had for 12-13 years now and the zippers still function like new, the pack is in great shape-it fits me perfectly, and it still is the only pack where I can access the side pockets without removing the pack. Camelback has tried to replicate this feature but only works for skinny folks with less than 5% body fat.

But to part of your point, if this pack were for everyone then it would be far more widespread use. Still, he has been successful enough that camelback has tried to mimic the features on his pack but epic fail.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## WHALENARD (Feb 21, 2010)

Not trying to cramp your style, infact that was a bit much attaching that to your stoke. Not to happy with mine or dealing with him & I'll leave at that.


----------



## cjsb (Mar 4, 2009)

WHALENARD said:


> Not trying to cramp your style, infact that was a bit much attaching that to your stoke. Not to happy with mine or dealing with him & I'll leave at that.


Didn't take it that way and I totally get where you are coming from. It is not the typical internet buying experience, and if the pack doesn't work for you then it is an overall crummy experience.

I was in upstate New York about 3 weeks after ordering online, looked at my receipt and placed order first week in August. I thought about driving over but then came to my senses. I would have been out more time and gas.

It was fun receiving this as a surprise but there is no way I could put up with that as normal for all internet transactions.

Sent from my moto x4 using Tapatalk


----------



## 274898 (Nov 29, 2005)

The new updated 2019 Evoc Hip Pack Pro 3L is really nice. It has some great new features like the elastic waist belt, and a quick tightening and loosening mechanism. The only thing is that it is expensive (I'm guessing over $100 bucks) and it not available just yet. Probably available within next few months.


----------



## d365 (Jun 13, 2006)

aliikane said:


> The new updated 2019 Evoc Hip Pack Pro 3L is really nice. It has some great new features like the elastic waist belt, and a quick tightening and loosening mechanism. The only thing is that it is expensive (I'm guessing over $100 bucks) and it not available just yet. Probably available within next few months.


Yeah, I'm holding out for this one. I like that you can use 2 water bottles and/or a bladder too.


----------



## cjsb (Mar 4, 2009)

Wingnut is also pricey but one cool thing is you can do custom orders for the colors and nix colors for main section and side panels. Mine was custom, wanted orange all over. 

Sent from my moto x4 using Tapatalk


----------



## motard5 (Apr 9, 2007)

Anyone try the Patagonia Black Hole waist pack 2L? At only $41, seems like a nice short ride option.


----------



## mtnbkrmike (Mar 26, 2015)

motard5 said:


> Anyone try the Patagonia Black Hole waist pack 2L? At only $41, seems like a nice short ride option.
> 
> View attachment 1252968


I have never seen that pack before, let alone tried it.

I suspect it is a great pack, coming from Patagonia. My concern is that does not provide a water option (bladder or bottle holder) and it is not bike specific (which may or may not matter).

After trying a bunch, I opted for the Bontrager Rapid pack. About the only criticism I can give it is for its cost ($80 CDN). Apart from that, it delivers exactly as promised.


----------



## crembz (Feb 25, 2019)

Another Bontrager Rapid user here. It fits what I need for 2-3 hour rides. Love the feeling of no backpack and getting rid of the hassle of bladders has been liberating. I don't miss the CamelBak at all.


----------



## shoopow (Oct 12, 2015)

I tried the Trail LT waist pack from MEC last year. It holds two water bottles. I found that it bounced around too much and the cinch didn’t stay tight. 

This year, I splurged on a Camelbak Repack. It’s much more stable and providing I cinch it tight enough, it doesn’t come loose. Also, I personally like the access to the hose over the bottle reach-around I had to perform with the other pack.


----------



## Miker J (Nov 4, 2003)

vikb said:


> I tried a bunch of fanny packs and my favourite is this 6L MEC [CDN REI] fanny I got for a trip to India. Not bike specific, but it holds just enough to be dangerous and I can barely tell it's on. No MTB steezy style points, but it cost like $15.
> 
> I wear it under my jersey so nobody sees how uncool it is.


Hey, when I was wearing a hip pack, not only did I use a non-bike specific old Columbia streamlined fanny pack similar to yours I used it with the same type of water bladder you have there. Looks very similar to my set up.

But, this year I've finally gone to a small saddle pack and frame mounted water bottles - the freedom ! If I truly need a pack for an epic adventure the Camelbak LR is the best I've found.


----------



## evildos (Aug 17, 2015)

Really pleased with my bontrager too. Since I don't use it to carry my water bottle, I use the slot to stick a tube instead. Works great.


----------



## d365 (Jun 13, 2006)

Had my first ride with the new Evoc Pro 3L. Thought it was very comfortable, and very stable with a full load and a full water bladder. It really exceeded my expectations for not flopping around. I think it might still be alright with a full bladder and two water bottles for a long day. The new waistband strap is really comfortable too. 

Downside, it doesn't hold as much as I thought it would. With a full bladder and usual tools, it's a pretty tight space left for other things. They also could've used a stronger magnet with more surface area for attaching the hydro tube. So you don't have to fiddle around as much trying to put it back onto the holder, but maybe it'll become second nature where to reach to after a while. Also FYI, I think a 38" waist is as big as it will fit.

Overall, I give it a big :thumbsup:


----------



## crembz (Feb 25, 2019)

I tried the camelback repack before buying the bonty rapid. The CamelBak was much more substantial on the hips.

With the bonty I can tuck it under my riding Jersey and it carries what I need ... Wallet, phone, keys, multitool (alien 2), zip ties, 2 protein bars, a small roll of gorilla tape, and a small water bottle (600ml, could go larger but then it rubs my back occasionally). That is with room to spare, I had a small pump in there at one point.

Everything else I strap somewhere on the frame with a few backcountry straps, including tube, canisters and rain jacket of I think I'll need one.

It is so comfortable that I often have that heart stopping moment that I think I've left it behind and need to check it's still strapped on.


----------



## mtnbkrmike (Mar 26, 2015)

crembz said:


> ...It is so comfortable that I often have that heart stopping moment that I think I've left it behind and need to check it's still strapped on.


Me too. It literally disappears.

It's not inexpensive for such minimalistic piece of gear, but damn does it knock it out of the park in terms of intended purpose.


----------



## crembz (Feb 25, 2019)

mtnbkrmike said:


> Me too. It literally disappears.
> 
> It's not inexpensive for such minimalistic piece of gear, but damn does it knock it out of the park in terms of intended purpose.


I felt like a schmuck spending so much on a bum bag, but honestly I it's one of my favorite purchases in a while.


----------



## rpearce1475 (Jan 24, 2015)

Another vote for the Bonty. I've used in the past large and small Evocs, Dakine hot laps, camelbak options and the Bonty is far and above the best. Comfortable, stable, low profile.


----------



## chadbrochills (Aug 9, 2018)

d365 said:


> Had my first ride with the new Evoc Pro 3L. Thought it was very comfortable, and very stable with a full load and a full water bladder. It really exceeded my expectations for not flopping around. I think it might still be alright with a full bladder and two water bottles for a long day. The new waistband strap is really comfortable too.
> 
> Downside, it doesn't hold as much as I thought it would. With a full bladder and usual tools, it's a pretty tight space left for other things. They also could've used a stronger magnet with more surface area for attaching the hydro tube. So you don't have to fiddle around as much trying to put it back onto the holder, but maybe it'll become second nature where to reach to after a while. Also FYI, I think a 38" waist is as big as it will fit.
> 
> Overall, I give it a big :thumbsup:


Recently picked up a Pro model as well. Love it. So much better than the Camelbak I was using. Definitely a bit short on space if you fill the bladder full, but I can deal with it for the convenience and not having my back drenched in sweat from a backpack. My only complaint is I wish the velcro was a bit stronger and that there was more of it on the right side strap.


----------



## Uly (Aug 18, 2009)

Osco said:


> I use the Palos on half day rides or less.
> 
> Unlike the EVOC that does not come with a water bladder and seems to fit only a one liter bladder this one has a 50 ouncer, 1.5 liters It was $55 bladder Included.
> 
> ...


Are these strapettes the Mountainsmith strapettes?


----------



## AbnInf (Dec 1, 2010)

$9.97 at Walmart, bottles included. Works fine.


----------



## Skipper_mtb (Jul 11, 2019)

Anyone tried the camelbak podium flow belt? Seems reasonable value and I've gotta say I'm pretty tempted


----------



## RS VR6 (Mar 29, 2007)

Good timing on this thread popping back up. I just ordered a Osprey Savu Lumbar Pack. Should be arriving on Thursday.

For the people with bottles on the hip pack...how is taking the bottle out while riding...or do you stop to take a drink?



Skipper_mtb said:


> Anyone tried the camelbak podium flow belt? Seems reasonable value and I've gotta say I'm pretty tempted


Cancelled the Osprey and ordered the Podium Flow belt. Saved almost $25 by going with the Podium belt.


----------



## crembz (Feb 25, 2019)

RS VR6 said:


> Good timing on this thread popping back up. I just ordered a Osprey Savu Lumbar Pack. Should be arriving on Thursday.
> 
> For the people with bottles on the hip pack...how is taking the bottle out while riding...or do you stop to take a drink?
> 
> Cancelled the Osprey and ordered the Podium Flow belt. Saved almost $25 by going with the Podium belt.


I typically struggle with drinking and riding without choking or crashing hahaha. I normally stop and drink, even when I use a hydration pack.


----------



## Jukas (Mar 30, 2016)

RS VR6 said:


> For the people with bottles on the hip pack...how is taking the bottle out while riding...or do you stop to take a drink?


I have the evoc hip-pack with the 1.5L bladder. I almost never run it with the bladder in it, as the weight from the water makes it sag and bounce funny. On sub 3hrs rides I typically ride with two bottles, one on the bike and one on the hip pack. I only ever drink while riding from the one on the bike and that's only typically while climbing fireroads when I can reach down, grab a drink and put it back.

The one in the hip pack usually stays there until I've exhausted the one on the bike, and then I swap them. I follow the same method when I leave the bag at home and put the other bottle in my swat bibs also. Just too hard to try and pull a bottle from the bag or behind you while riding imo.


----------



## mtnbkrmike (Mar 26, 2015)

I have come full circle on all of this. 

After searching for what I concluded was almost THE perfect hip bag, and setting up all my bikes to ride packless, I have had a bear filled summer that has forced me to ride with my Camelbak Skyline LR pack to carry bangers and a second can of bear spray. 

The thing is almost perfect. Almost unnoticeable. I was chasing ghosts. Trying to find a solution to a problem that never existed. 

Anyway, I don’t much care what anybody does but if you get a chance, try out any LR pack. 

I have been biking for 25+ years. Despite all the whining about changed standards, my view is that we truly live in a golden age for mountain biking. All the products have evolved to near perfection. Including that Skyline LR pack.


----------



## RS VR6 (Mar 29, 2007)

Got the chance to use the Podium Flow for the first time. Taking the bottle out and putting it back in wasn't as awkward as I thought it was going to be. It slips out and back in pretty easy. The opening of the pack keeps its shape enough to get the bottle back in fairly easy. I was able to do take it out...drink and put it back in. The part of the trail I did it on was fairly smooth though. Not sure if you'd be able to really do it huffing up a climb.

Inside the pacl has a desent amount of room. There is enough room for a couple bars, light, wallet, TorqBar.

The bottle is on the small side though.

Overall pretty happy with the pack. It's good for shorter rides...or to extend your ride of your frame can only carry one bottle.









Lol...I just noticed my socks match the sticker on the handlebar.


----------



## Skipper_mtb (Jul 11, 2019)

I can echo the good words on the Podium Flow, although I haven't got the coordination to drink on the move! I was most impressed with how little it impacts the ride. I've never worn any sort of pack while riding before as I always assumed having any weight swinging around behind me would feel awful on the descents (which is why we're all here, right?!) However, a new bike without a single cage mounts pushed me over the edge into try the Podium. I can honestly say I'm blown away with how little you feel it even when its stuffed with food, tools, phone, wallet and water! I can't say if this is a quality unique to the Podium or if every hip pack is like this but if you're worried, you wont be let down by it!


----------



## Verbl Kint (Feb 14, 2013)

Seriously considering the Camebak Repack LR (camo colorway), just because the Deuter Pulse Three is sold in my city WITHOUT the bladder. The product manager of the local distributor must've been high AF when he placed the inventory order.

Anything I need to be warned against with respect to the Repack LR? I'm about to buy a fanny pack at the end of the month.


----------



## LoneStar (Jun 17, 2004)

The Repack isn't bad. I have one, but I'm personally not a fan of the bladder hose around my waste. Saw mtb yum yum mention the Lab Austere pack on one of his videos and picked one up. Holds two water bottles easily (although I usually only ride with one) and they are super accessible. Best thing though is that this thing sits lower than any other hip pack I've tried which is a win in my book. I wish it maybe held a little more as it has caused me to be bit creative to carry what I need, but the reality is I use this for the shorter rides and will still pull out a bigger pack for the all day affairs...especially as we head into fall and adding and dropping layers is routine.

https://labaustere.com/collections/frontpage/products/minimize-hydration-lumbar-pack


----------



## in the trees (Mar 24, 2005)

I have a brand new Lab Austere if anyone is interested. Cool pack!


----------



## mtnbkrmike (Mar 26, 2015)

in the trees said:


> I have a brand new Lab Austere if anyone is interested. Cool pack!


I'm in the same boat with a gently used Bontrager Rapid pack. Killer pack but see post #96...


----------



## motard5 (Apr 9, 2007)

I've been using a Patagonia waist pack and while convenient, I haven't been that impressed with the comfort. The waist strap is a bit narrow, and after a long slog it starts to feel like its digging into the gut. Also blasting downhill or overloaded it bounces and slides down. 

Are there any hip packs with a softer/wider waist strap? I'm tempted to go back to a regular pack.


----------



## tkblazer (Sep 18, 2005)

Been eyeing the new uswe pack

https://www.uswe-sports.com/zulo-2l-hip-pack-carbon-black


----------



## vikb (Sep 7, 2008)

Dakine Hot Laps 2L works great. You can really get too crazy with loading up a small hip pack, but if you are doing that regularly it's time to just get a backpack.

https://www.dakine.com/en-ca/bags/backpacks/bike-backpacks/hot-laps-2l-bike-waist-bag/


----------



## 839138 (Jun 7, 2018)

motard5 said:


> I've been using a Patagonia waist pack and while convenient, I haven't been that impressed with the comfort. The waist strap is a bit narrow, and after a long slog it starts to feel like its digging into the gut. Also blasting downhill or overloaded it bounces and slides down.
> 
> Are there any hip packs with a softer/wider waist strap? I'm tempted to go back to a regular pack.


I have the same issue with the new Osprey savu (?) - with the 2 water bottle holders. I'm pretty lanky/skinny though, but I can't get the waistband adjusted to feel okay, especially when I have 2 water bottles on it (which I need for the desert). Either it's way too loose and hangs off my bottom...or too tight and digs into my gut real bad particularly on climbs. Might switch back to a framebag or hydration pack again.


----------



## d365 (Jun 13, 2006)

motard5 said:


> I've been using a Patagonia waist pack and while convenient, I haven't been that impressed with the comfort. The waist strap is a bit narrow, and after a long slog it starts to feel like its digging into the gut. Also blasting downhill or overloaded it bounces and slides down.
> 
> Are there any hip packs with a softer/wider waist strap? I'm tempted to go back to a regular pack.


Evoc Pro has the best waist strap that I've seen. Go check it out. It's really wide, comfortable, and surprisingly, not hot either. I've used it all summer, with a max load, and it's been great.


----------



## chadbrochills (Aug 9, 2018)

d365 said:


> Evoc Pro has the best waist strap that I've seen. Go check it out. It's really wide, comfortable, and surprisingly, not hot either. I've used it all summer, with a max load, and it's been great.


This. Love mine. Most comfortable waist band out of any I've tried out.


----------



## almazing (Jul 26, 2017)

RS VR6 said:


> Got the chance to use the Podium Flow for the first time. Taking the bottle out and putting it back in wasn't as awkward as I thought it was going to be. It slips out and back in pretty easy. The opening of the pack keeps its shape enough to get the bottle back in fairly easy. I was able to do take it out...drink and put it back in. The part of the trail I did it on was fairly smooth though. Not sure if you'd be able to really do it huffing up a climb.
> 
> Inside the pacl has a desent amount of room. There is enough room for a couple bars, light, wallet, TorqBar.
> 
> ...


I got one of them Camelbak Podium Flow belts recently and I love it. It was smaller than I thought it would be in person. Most standard sized hand pumps wont fit. But I store the necessities like a mini-pump(Lezyne Alloy Drive SMALL), multi-tool(Blackburn Big Switch), bacon strip style plug kit, CO2, and a tube with levers. If you choose smaller form factor tools and a mini-pump less than 7 inches in length, it'll all fit in there. Even has room for my keys and wallet.

For longer rides, I'll bring the bike mounted bottle and Flow belt with bottle. For super mellow rides, I'll bring just a bike mounted bottle and multi-tool. And for short, not so mellow rides, I'll bring just the belt with bottle. Nice to have choices like this.

The fit is excellent and doesn't loosen and sag like my Camelbak LR3 hip pack with bladder. You barely notice that it's there. It stays put and doesn't bounce. I've pretty much given up on lower capacity bladder systems since they're heavy and bulky and tend to sag. But on really long and epic rides, I do have an actual backpack with a 3-liter bladder and plenty of space for everything I need and much more.


----------



## mfa81 (Apr 1, 2011)

have an evoc pro but thinking of getting the evoc pouch since now I have spce for a bottle, anybody using the evoc pouch or race belt?


----------



## Jayem (Jul 16, 2005)

d365 said:


> Evoc Pro has the best waist strap that I've seen. Go check it out. It's really wide, comfortable, and surprisingly, not hot either. I've used it all summer, with a max load, and it's been great.


I see they've changed the hip straps on the 3L pro model already, that I bought earlier in the summer. They are terrible, impossible to adjust out on the trail. The new version looks to be decent...but damn, don't get an older version like I have.


----------



## richde (Jun 8, 2004)

RS VR6 said:


> With the packs that hold a bottle. How easy or hard is it to pull the bottle and put it back while riding...and how sweaty do they get? When it comes to sweat...are they better than a pack?


(I know this post is old as dirt)

The Bontrager is my favorite pack, but it also holds bottles so securely that when I swap bottles out from my bottle cages, I put the empty in upside down. Otherwise it's pretty much a two handed operation, best use case is as a way to carry an extra bottle to back up the one(s) on your bike. Great waist strap, minimal but functional like an old 911.

The Osprey is much easier, but the waist strap isn't as nice and there's almost too much room for stuff...as long as it's relatively small stuff. Nice side pockets, very useful.


----------



## tkblazer (Sep 18, 2005)

mfa81 said:


> have an evoc pro but thinking of getting the evoc pouch since now I have spce for a bottle, anybody using the evoc pouch or race belt?


Just picked one up today, looks to be the perfect minimal pack to wear.


----------



## yardsal3 (Nov 5, 2019)

in the trees said:


> I have a brand new Lab Austere if anyone is interested. Cool pack!


If you're still offering, I'd be interested!


----------



## in the trees (Mar 24, 2005)

yardsal3 said:


> If you're still offering, I'd be interested!


Message sent.


----------



## crfnick56 (Mar 7, 2012)

RS VR6 said:


> Got the chance to use the Podium Flow for the first time. Taking the bottle out and putting it back in wasn't as awkward as I thought it was going to be. It slips out and back in pretty easy. The opening of the pack keeps its shape enough to get the bottle back in fairly easy. I was able to do take it out...drink and put it back in. The part of the trail I did it on was fairly smooth though. Not sure if you'd be able to really do it huffing up a climb.
> 
> Inside the pacl has a desent amount of room. There is enough room for a couple bars, light, wallet, TorqBar.
> 
> ...


You mentioned the bottle is on the smaller side, but is there really anything stopping you from using a different bottle? I mean, a bottle is a bottle right? I have a few of the bigger (maybe 23 oz or 26 maybe) Specialized bottles, why would I not be able to use them with this pack?


----------



## RS VR6 (Mar 29, 2007)

i'm sure you can use whatever bottle you want. One thing though...the elastic lip of the pocket fits around the contour on the neck of the bottle. Having the lip around the neck of the bottle could help keep it a bit more secure.


----------



## crash41984 (Aug 20, 2019)

Just picked up a Podium Flow based off of the recommendations here. Will report back. Thanks guys!


----------



## scoon (Aug 26, 2005)

https://nittanymountainworks.com/products/hip-pack


----------



## DOCRIGID (Sep 16, 2009)

dakine hotlaps, and a camelback palos. love em both!


----------



## crembz (Feb 25, 2019)

DOCRIGID said:


> dakine hotlaps, and a camelback palos. love em both!


I thought I'd chime in again. Been using the bonty rapid pack for about a year.

Just bought a dakine seeker 6l. By the looks of it dakine might be replacing the hotlaps 5l with this. I wanted to increase my water capacity without going to a backpack. It is a really nicely finished hippack.

However that's where it ends, I was shocked at how little the 4l of carrying capacity carries compared to the 1.5l of the rapid pack. The only thing I could carry inside the seeker that wouldn't fit in the rapid pack was a leyzne HV mini pump (I have a spec MTB mini pump in the rapid). It's actually easier to get things in and out of the rapid pack.

Fully loaded with 2l of water the seeker is unusable. I cannot explain how uncomfortable it is. You need to drop to 1.5l at a minimum to make it usable. That's 700ml more than a single bottle in the rapid.

To make things worse, the hose leaked like mad which made the return a no brainer.

Comfort wise, the rapid pack absolutely demolishes the DaKine, dragging it through the dirt and kicking it around before returning it to the shop which is what I have done. It carries almost as much despite its much smaller stated capacity.

The ONLY issue I have with the rapid pack is the single bottle capacity. Other than that I am pretty confident no other pack can touch it.


----------



## mtnbkrmike (Mar 26, 2015)

crembz said:


> I thought I'd chime in again. Been using the bonty rapid pack for about a year.
> 
> Just bought a dakine seeker 6l. By the looks of it dakine might be replacing the hotlaps 5l with this. I wanted to increase my water capacity without going to a backpack. It is a really nicely finished hippack.
> 
> ...


...and the relatively steep price. But agreed on all fronts. The Rapid Pack is seriously well designed in every respect.

As an aside, I don't think it would be nearly as good with a greater than single bottle capacity. The centred single bottle capacity design is what makes you forget you are wearing it after 30 seconds of putting it on.


----------



## cazman72 (Mar 28, 2013)

Just ordered a Lab Austere. They're on sale and with the YUMYUM code a great deal. Got tired of riding with a pack. I'll report back after some rides.


----------

